#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-31
<paultag> !test
<paultag> damn, we don't have ubotu
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-01
<Unit193> You can't just take out a HD from one comp and put it in another can you? (and still have Ubuntu working mostly fine)
<Cheri703> ubuntu yes, windows, no
 * Cheri703 does it fairly often
<Unit193> Sweet! Do I have to do any post/pre changes?
<Cheri703> uhm, not really? if for some reason it's unhappy, you can put it back in and do the changes
<Unit193> Ok, thanks muchly!
<canthus13> Unit193: Yes.
<canthus13> Unit193: You will likely have to change some nic settings, but other than that you'll be fine.
<canthus13> Unit193: For whatever reason, whenever you switch machines it increments the NIC by one.. so eth0 becomes eth1, etc.
<Unit193> canthus13: wlan0 becomes wlan1 (I don't have a NIC in that comp)
<Unit193> ^ ?
<canthus13> Unit193: ifconfig -A should list the interfaces.
<canthus13> err. -a
<Unit193> Just saying that same thing for wireless...
<canthus13> If you're going from one brand of video chipset to another, you may also run into some weirdness.
<canthus13> I dunno. I would imagine it's the same. the only drive migration I've done has been on my servers.
<Unit193> Celeron to P4...
<canthus13> Processor is no big deal.
<canthus13> But if you go from nvidia to ATi, you may have a little trouble with screen resolution.
<Unit193> I don't even know what either has...
<canthus13> Everything else should be fine.
<canthus13> Although, with laptops, you never know. there may be some oddball proprietary hardware involved.
<Unit193> Both are desktops
<Unit193> One is HP the other is Dell...
<canthus13> Heh. the 2 brands that seem to do the best with linux. :)
<canthus13> Wireless chipset could be an issue.
<Unit193> Both are rather old...
<Unit193> RT73...
<canthus13> Dunno about that one.
<canthus13> but the worst that can happen is it won't work and you have to put the drive back. It's not like windows where everything breaks.
<Unit193> Never done it in windows (I have virtualized one before, no issues there)
<canthus13> Unit193: Heh. Don't bother. when you pop the drive into another machine, it freaks out, finds all new hardware, and sometimes refuses to even get far enough to find the new hardware...
<Unit193> The worst that can happen is that the Dell computer won't work...
<canthus13> it's a dell. as long as the hardware is good, it should work.
<Unit193> I just FINALLY fixed one windows network issue... took way too long..
<Unit193> Not all that sure about the h/w
<canthus13> Ah.
<Unit193> Take a look at the timestamp:https://www.apnic.net/publications/news/2011/delegation
<canthus13> Yep. it's February 1st in asia. makes sense.
<Unit193> I still think it's kinda funny... IPv6 is needed, but I don't like it...
<Cheri703> ha ha suckahs! I don't have to scrape ice off of a windshield in the morning! I don't think I've ever been so ok with freezing rain :)
<Unit193> I was just out in it... it's crazy!
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm thinking of getting out the umbrella, putting on my yak-trax and going for a walk :)
<Unit193> Boots and umbrella would have been good...
<Cheri703> yak-trax let you walk on ice without slipping
<Cheri703> they're AWESOME
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<dmcglone> Somehow I am having a problem with my keyboard. every time I type the audio b
<dmcglone> mutes
<canthus13> Hmm. Neat interrupt issue.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-02
<dmcglone> Hi all
<Cheri703> hi
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone!
<dmcglone> What's everyone up to?
<Cheri703> looking for some crappy movie on hulu to watch
<dmcglone> I'm watching the bluejackets :-)
<Unit193> Are they doing well?
<dmcglone> Ok. it's 5 -3
<Unit193> What sport again?
<dmcglone> Hockey
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> never ever a dull moment in hockey
<Unit193> Only if you like it...
<Unit193> Keeping track of the fights?
<dmcglone> there hasn't been any fights in a while. I'm wondering if the NHL changed some rules :-(
<Unit193> Doing any cool coding? Any cool things in linux?
<dmcglone> I'm thinking about going to the bluejackets career fair next week. if I go, I'll get free tickets to the game that night
<Unit193> Cheri703: I finally got the networking issue fixed :/
<Cheri703> yeah?
<dmcglone> I've been on a break for a while. I burnt myself out with the last stretch
<Unit193> I take it that's why no blogs?
<Unit193> Cheri703: Yeah, it was working off and on for a while...
<dmcglone> power play for the jackets 5 on 3 :-)
<dmcglone> somewhat
<dmcglone> I've also been pretty busy lately
<Unit193> Job busy or other busy?
<dmcglone> Kids busy. LOL
<dmcglone> helping the kids with their homework and getting long awaited stuff done around here
<dmcglone> fight
<dmcglone> fight
<Unit193> Helping with the homework or doing it ;)
<dmcglone> whooo hooo
<dmcglone> good fight
<dmcglone> I don't do it for them
<dmcglone> no way
<Unit193> One of the Cosby books...
<dmcglone> Bill Cosby?
<dmcglone> bull crap!!!!!!! 6 - 3 now
<dmcglone> Chicago is killing us
<Unit193> Correct
<Unit193> I take it you really like that sport?
 * Cheri703 found a crappy movie to watch
<Unit193> Why do you watch it if it's crappy??
<Cheri703> tagline: Amid a City of Terror Lie the Eyes of Death.
<Cheri703> because there's nothing else to watch at the moment, I like background noise, and sometimes crappy movies are awesome in their crappiness. sci-fi original movies: need I say more?
<Cheri703> this isn't one, but still
<dmcglone2> came unplugged
<dmcglone2> lol
<dmcglone2> the jackets answered to that goal real quick!!!
<dmcglone2> 4 - 6 now
<dmcglone2> almost got another one just now
<Unit193> Cheri703: Found any good crappy scifi movies?
<Cheri703> there are many on there, a lot of cheesy 80's ones
<dmcglone2> I don't like sci-fi
<dmcglone2> they are all cheesy... lol
<Unit193> SG* is great! (not SGU)
<dmcglone2> I never liked any of them
 * Unit193 goes into the corner and cries
<dmcglone2> why so?
<Unit193> MacGyver + SciFi
<dmcglone2> I liked MacGyver
<dmcglone2> but that wasn't exactly sci-fi
<Unit193> He is in SG-1
<dmcglone2> What I don't understand is almost everyone here is not a sports fan of any type
<dmcglone2> lol
<dmcglone2> it's a game
<dmcglone2> 7-4
<dmcglone2> we need a new coach!
<Unit193> Maybe one of the other guys likes sports...
<dmcglone2> greyfox
<dmcglone2> we are OSU fans
<Unit193> Football being the main Ohio sport :)
<dmcglone2> football and hockey here in columbus
<Unit193> Around here you might think it's the only one
<dmcglone2> Dave and busters here has bluejackets night on game nights
<dmcglone2> Planks Pizza has OSU night
<dmcglone2> I'll be back in a few
<Cheri703> Always fun when I try to go to sleep and I am WIDE AWAKE -_-
<thafreak> Hello Ohio
<thafreak> seriously, I missed a SG-1/MacGyver conversation? damn!
<Cheri703> how are things up your way?
<thafreak> Frozen
<thafreak> how about down there Cheri703 ?
<Cheri703> pretty nasty
<Cheri703> snow -> ice -> snow -> ice
<Cheri703> and WINDY
<thafreak> yeah, about the same up here
<thafreak> "shoveld" the driveway last night...
<thafreak> only it was more like broke up the mostly frozen snow from my drive way
<thafreak> good thing I did, cause about when I gave up, it started raining...
<thafreak> now I could probably ice skate on my driveway
<Cheri703> we are out of salt, and we will have to take a bus across town to get some -_- or have some friends pick it up, which might happen once the roads are better
<thafreak> yeah, we have none salt too...probably should get some for the driveway....but that would mean leaving the house
<Cheri703> yeah, we'll wait it out. heck, I'll take the iron and my blow dryer to it if I have to...once the new stuff stops
<thafreak> haha, that's typically what we do (not the blowdryer)...last year I hardly shovelled at all
<thafreak> just wait, it eventually melts :)
<Cheri703> that's my husband's method -_-
<Cheri703> we have some...less mobile people who visit us on occasion, and it'd be nice if I could have some of my clients come here to pick up their computers, vs me having to take the bus to deliver/pick up
<thafreak> smart man :)
<BiosElement> Yay for crappy days. >.>
<Unit193> The driveway is a sheet of ice...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-04
<dmcglone> I'm having Hockey withdraws LOL
<Unit193> They lost?
<canthus13> blargh.
<dmcglone> No, there isn't a game tonight
<dmcglone> gotta wait till tomorrow :-/
 * canthus13 crosschecks dmcglone.
 * dmcglone hooks canthus13
 * canthus13 boards dmcglone.
 * dmcglone body checks canthus13
<dmcglone> Hmmmm you sound like your a hockey fan
 * canthus13 roughs dmcglone.
<canthus13> A bit. :)
<dmcglone> :-)
<canthus13> Not much of an NHL fan, but I enjoy watching ECHL games.
<dmcglone> I see
<Cheri703> someone who missed the initial mention of hockey might think they'd stumbled into a very different type of chat room....
<canthus13> I just don't really like all the major-league prima donnas.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Heh.
<dmcglone> I was a penguins fan most of my life, now the bluejackets came to columbus, so sometimes I'm torn between the two
<dmcglone> I root for both teams, but when they are playing each other, I root for the team thats winning ;-)
<canthus13> Heh.
<dmcglone> I just think hockey is much more energetic and fast paced and never a dull moment
<dmcglone> it beats football and basketball by just a bit in my book
<Cheri703> roller derby and bull riding, 2 minutes at a time and 8 seconds, respectively
<dmcglone> funny how a computer guys says "just a bit" instead of "just a hair"
<dmcglone> I could never beat 8 seconds! ;-)
<dmcglone> 2.7 seconds is my record... LOL
<dmcglone> Ah shit, I just read that again, that did not sound right... LMAO
<Unit193> No WWE or UFC fans, correct?
<dmcglone> Unit193: my wife loves the UFC
<dmcglone> Tito Ortiz is my main man!
<Unit193> Isn't it fake fighting?
<dmcglone> no the UFC
<dmcglone> not
<dmcglone> the WWE is
<dmcglone> the WWE is stupid
<dmcglone> the UFC is mixed martial arts fighting, and it real as real can be
<Unit193> I don't really care about either... (TWC seems to think I do...)
<dmcglone> how so?
<Unit193> Sends me emails about the events... allthe time!!
<dmcglone> You must be subscribe to some list of theirs
<Unit193> eh, it's a rr.com address
<dmcglone> no wonder
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> ufc is good when they're actually fighting, but it's a lot of men hugging and grunting and rolling around on the ground when they're grappling...which, if that's your thing, go for it, but...
<dmcglone> I agree cheri
<dmcglone> I tell my wife that all the time
<dmcglone> it's boring watching them just grab each other and lay there like fags... LOL
 * Unit193 isn't really a sports fan
<Unit193> I'll watch the random football game, but that's about it
<dmcglone> are any of your friends sports fans?
<Unit193> Not crazy ones... (might be, but I don't know)
<dmcglone> Huh??
<Unit193> Have you never seen a crazy fan? (Like most of the OSU fans are...)
<dmcglone> LOL you calling me crazy?
<dmcglone> LMAO
<dmcglone> just kidding
<dmcglone> you mean the fans that know how to have fun?
<dmcglone> LOL
<Unit193> It would depend on how you define "fun"
<dmcglone> I see, you mean the "sorry sports" the ones who get mad and yell when they lose or miss something
<dmcglone> I'm not like that. I'm one of the few that realizes you cannot win them all. Although OSU did it in 2001... LOL
<Unit193> I would call that more of an extreme type
<dmcglone> true.
<dmcglone> I've never been around one like that though
<Unit193> I also have not...
<dmcglone> Football around here is a time for fun and friends
<dmcglone> This weekend I'm going to a super bowl party at my wife's uncle's house. He's a Pittsburgh steelers fan and I am a browns fan :-)
<dmcglone> and I'm gonna root for the Packers the whole time
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> My brother in law is a Michigan fan and we watch the OSU/Michigan game every year together
<Unit193> I'm more of a Michigan then OSU... I've watched it with my OSU friends
<dmcglone> It's all good clean fun
<dmcglone> It's my time to be sociable.. lol
<dmcglone> the other 99.9% of the time, it's kids and computers
<dmcglone> back! seems I fell out the window
<Unit193> You're making it hard to play AC.. ;)
<dmcglone> haha
<dmcglone> I'm out everyone! have a good night
<canthus13> ChanServ: *poke*
<thafreak> Afternoon all
<thafreak> Hey canthus13, looks like I'm buyin me a guruplug for testing!
<canthus13> thafreak: good morning.
<thafreak> guruplug is sheevaplug++
<canthus13> thafreak: Woo. watch out for massive heat issues.
 * canthus13 avoided buying one due to the high heat failure rate.
<thafreak> really? I haven't read that yet
<canthus13> thafreak: They overheat like mad.
<thafreak> hmmm...the sheeva plug, or the guruplug, or both?
<canthus13> google guruplug overheat
<canthus13> dunno about sheeva.
<thafreak> I guess it doesn't matter anyway....you can't get them anymore...
<thafreak> looks like they replaced guruplug with a new model, dream plug
<thafreak> but it has "audio" built in...which I don't want/need
<thafreak> canthus13: you know of anything similar to those plug computers out there?
<canthus13> Hmm.
<canthus13> Not really.  I'd prolly go with a dual core Atom mini board if I wanted small...
<canthus13> a D520 and motherboard runs about 90 bucks.
<thafreak> yeah, but it's not THAT small :)
<thafreak> and I'd prefer something I can control over serial
<thafreak> http://www.plugapps.com/index.php5?title=Main_Page
<thafreak> Seems to have a bunch of info on lots of devices
<canthus13> thafreak: mini ITX boards have serial ports... :)
<thafreak> yeah, but you can't boot from them....not like embedded boards, where things like bios/boot messages get sent over serial
<canthus13> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-05
<BiosElement> I find it awesome how a dude who's already stalked two of my 'underage' female friends is off after another yet again. >.<
<gilbert> paultag: ping
<gilbert> paultag: so, read ur latest blog post.  the one downfall to 32-bit that you're missing is insufficient randomness in address space randomization.  2^32 possibilities are currently brute-forceable, but 2^64 possibilities are not (currently)
<gilbert> ;) so, thats why i don't run any 32-bit systems any more
<paultag> gilbert: humm, iteresting
<gilbert> paultag: oh yeah, i became a DM about a month ago too :) whoo!
<paultag> gilbert: COMGRATS!!!!!!!!
<paultag> well done!
<gilbert> thx :)
<gilbert> and squeeze appears to be releasing today!
<paultag> gilbert: I saw! (and no rc bugs!)
<gilbert> well, there are about 25 unfixed, but those are mostly security issues that will be fixed with a DSA soon
<gilbert> they're tagged squeeze-ignore
<gilbert> so they don't show up in normal lists
<paultag> ahh
<gilbert> so, what have u been up to lately?
<paultag> gilbert: just the usual. working away on school, it's been a crazy semester
<paultag> gilbert: looking to start moving up to debian, so doing that soon. I'm going to adopt a few packages
<gilbert> i'm going to apply to DD pretty soon here.  i have a bunch of new packages to get sponsored as soon as wheezy is open for uploads
<paultag> nice! :)
<paultag> i need to bug more DDs more often
<gilbert> heh, soon u can bug me ;)
<paultag> :)
<gilbert> how's loco council stuff?
<paultag> gilbert: busy as all hell. Our big issue is that loco members don't need to sign the CoC, so they can "act out" without violating anything
<paultag> gilbert: so we get tons of kickback with tons of personal assults
<paultag> gilbert: kinda sucks, but it's OK. we're doing good work
<gilbert> paultag: ah, so would it be too much of barrier if coc signing were a req to join a loco?
<paultag> gilbert: we tried to insist on it, at least for the contact -- but then people bitched either because the CoC is not translated, or the contact is the not the administrator
<gilbert> paultag: most of ohio's members seem to be very well-behaved regardless of the coc
<paultag> gilbert: +10000
<paultag> gilbert: we have an amazing loco
<gilbert> paultag: for ohio the council ml is the contact now, so its not a real person
<paultag> gilbert: aye, that's fine. We just consider it a meta-person
<paultag> just like other places where they give contact@ubuntu-xx.org to the contact
<gilbert> the council arrangement seems to be working out pretty well so far
<paultag> gilbert: totally. y'all rule
<gilbert> nice to have ppl to back you up
<paultag> gilbert: for sure, for sure. Ya'll are doing a fantastic job
<gilbert> so, wouldn't the solution be to translate the coc?
<gilbert> if thats what ppl r complaining about
<paultag> gilbert: yes, and we're working on it, but we have to get very good translators to translate it in a way that carrys the same meaning
<paultag> e.g. klingon has no word for love, so translating a document about how you should love someone has no meaning in klingon
<paultag> k'plah
<gilbert> haha
<paultag> :)
<paultag> but yeah
<gilbert> didn't know there was a loco in the klingon federation
<paultag> gilbert: ubuntu-kl
<gilbert> paultag: seriously?
<paultag> gilbert: nope :)
<gilbert> oh, haha
<paultag> haha
<gilbert> wouldn't suprise me if there was one tho
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, so we're working on getting the CoC and LCoC set up for locos
<gilbert> paultag: cool
<paultag> gilbert: we'd really like to see leaders / contacts sign the LCoC, but there's a lot of push back
<paultag> gilbert: e.g. if you give members roles, such as handling swag, or doing server work, should they sign as well?
<paultag> and if so, then there is a huge technical cost to contributing
<paultag> which disincentivizes the whole gig
<gilbert> why does the lcoc need to differ from the coc?
<paultag> gilbert: not sure. not my call.
<paultag> gilbert: the LCoC is for leadership -- just says set a good example and step down with grace etc
<gilbert> y not, ur "the man" on the council
<gilbert> paultag: isn't that in the coc?
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, for sure, but the LCoC is mark's call
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, it's really fuzzy. Let me find both texts
<gilbert> paultag: thats what annoys me about the ubuntu community, its not a meritocracy when one person can say this is it
<paultag> gilbert: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct   |  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/leadership-conduct
<paultag> gilbert: yeah I know
<paultag> gilbert: I'm considering a move to debian fulltime.
<paultag> not like I'd drop Ubuntu
<paultag> but I'd swap time-investments
<gilbert> it really seems like they can be merged
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, there was talk of that, but they're these big blobby documents that are locked in
<gilbert> conflicts of interest would be applicable to anyone
<paultag> gilbert: if we change the CoC, we need to have everyone re-sign it
<gilbert> credit would be applicable to everyone as well
<gilbert> delegating
<gilbert> all of it pretty much
<paultag> gilbert: I agree
<gilbert> paultag: the coc resigning has already been done before, right
<gilbert> 1.0 to 1.1 or something
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, but we had way fewer ubutnu members
<paultag> gilbert: there were like 200-300
<gilbert> btw coc is probably the worst acronym ever
<paultag> aye
<paultag> gilbert: we now have 662 ubuntu members
<gilbert> doesn't seem that bad when a dictor can say this needs to be done
<gilbert> dictator
<paultag> gilbert: truth
<paultag> gilbert: file a bug against ubuntu-community, I'll get it handled
<gilbert> oh how i loath launchpad
<paultag> gilbert: yeah yeah.
<paultag> ;)
<Unit193> Any Doctor Who fans? http://artoftrolling.memebase.com/2011/02/01/drag-troll-who-would-fall-for-this/
<canthus13> Unit193: nice... :)
<Cheri703> I hate it when there's a web page I saw a few weeks ago and now I can't find it, either in my history or google -_-
<canthus13> Cheri703: How's teh job scene going?
<Cheri703> eh
<Cheri703> I've been dealing with sick dog stuff
<Cheri703> I'm in ny at my parents' house and my 12 yr old dog that lived with them had to get put down yesterday morning and I had to put down my 3.5 yr old dog that had cancer today...my dad buried them
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-06
<canthus13> Aww.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Sucks to hear about your dog... I just found out my dog has breast cancer... But she's 13 years old.
<Cheri703> yeah, I just walked out to where they're buried. it's snowing like crazy here, and if I waited til morning I probably wouldn't be able to see where it was :/
<canthus13> Cheri703: We got a ton of snow today.  mora than the 'blizzard'.
<Cheri703> yeah? husband said 2 or 3 inches this morning, haven't gotten the day's total yet
<canthus13> Cheri703: Toledo got the brunt of it.
<canthus13> Which is odd, because stuff usually goes around Toledo.
<Cheri703> it's your turn!
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> bleh, I have to drive 6 hours home tomorrow :/
<Cheri703> and my phone is being ridiculous
<seidos> paultag: is this fem in this LoCo:  http://www.dreamscape21.com/Pictures/Wallpaper/linux.jpg
<paultag> seidos: naw :)
<seidos> paultag: the way you were talking about it... ;)
<paultag> :P
<canthus13> seidos: 'twould be nice... she could come to OLF dressed like that. :)
<seidos> canthus13: OLF?
<canthus13> Ohio Linux Fest. :)
<seidos> canthus13: there's a Linux Fest?
<seidos> !
<canthus13> seidos: Well, yeah.
<canthus13> seidos: every year. :)
<seidos> this is an outrage!
<seidos> the closest thing to a linux fest here is SCaLE
<seidos> and it is no fest :(
<canthus13> seidos: http://www.ohiolinux.org/
<seidos> canthus13: ack
<canthus13> syn
<seidos> sin?
<canthus13> Networking joke.
<canthus13> SYN/ACK/NACK
<seidos> religion joke
<seidos> Adultery/Sabbath/LordNameVain
<paultag> canthus13: haha I caught it
<paultag> SYN  ACK  SYN/ACK
<paultag> right? It's been so long
<canthus13> Think so. :)
<seidos> ah, i'm in on the joke.  i use ack as in acknowledge, which was the intention
<seidos> what about NACK?
<seidos> jargon file :)
<paultag> seidos: that's how we are using ack :)
<paultag> seidos: but it's from network protocols -- SYN packet to handshake, ACK from server to client, SYN-ACK from client
<paultag> I think
<paultag> I'm not a networking guy
<seidos> paultag: me neither, i learned it from the jargon file
<paultag> ah
<seidos> too bad there isn't a jargon file for my family
<paultag> hahaha, or my house
<paultag> that'd be absurd to read
<paultag> chee dog, you tryen to yee with the guy?
<canthus13> paultag: That's the basic 3-way handshake.
<paultag> That means, "Hey, would you like to get some food?"
<paultag> canthus13: :)
<paultag> to which you reply with "CHO DOG MAKABRO RIPPP"
<paultag> We also name our paries
<paultag> two days ago was "Jimberbingle 11"
<paultag> BRB
<seidos> paultag: your family sounds cool
<seidos> most of what goes on in the kitchen is spanish, and i don't understand a lick of it
<seidos> and religion...
<seidos> well, i understand enough to know it's an utter waste of time
<canthus13> Spanish is an utter waste of time?
<seidos> no, the stuff they talk about it
<seidos> it=is
<seidos> the religion...and it oftentimes because DSW in terms of religion
<seidos> like "my understanding of God is superior to yours"...not directly, i think it's subtle
<canthus13> that's just silly. :P
<seidos> haha, you're right!  \o/
<seidos> at it's worse it's annoying
<seidos> at it's best it's funny
<seidos> T_T
<canthus13> seidos: Point out that christ never liked people competing over who was the more religious... :)
<canthus13> then they can compete over who is the least religious. :)
<seidos> canthus13: it isn't obvious enough for such a blatant rebuke
<seidos> canthus13: but, yeah, i throw their religion back at them as often as possible
<robho-neo> greetings Ohio Ubuntulings :D
<robho-neo> or maybe it should be Ubuntu Ohiolings.. I can't decide
<robho-neo> How is everyone?
<canthus13> Ubuntohiolings.
 * canthus13 workin'. :P
<robho-neo> Ubuhiolings? lol
<robho-neo> me too
<robho-neo> if you call this work.
<canthus13> HEh.
<robho-neo> I've been browsing the Ohio LoCo site since yesterday and hitting up some IRC channels, decided to register a nick and check out the LoCo IRC
<robho-neo> so what happens at these <City> Ubuntu Hours?
<robho-neo> I may potentially be at the Akron Ubuntu Hour, is there usually a fair turn out?
<paultag> robho-neo: not so much anymore :(
<paultag> robho-neo: I'm over in Cleveland, everything's a bit mild right now
<paultag> robho-neo: if you want to get something started, I can help :)
<robho-neo> I'm in Medina, work in strongsville
<paultag> and we have a pretty strong network of buddies
<paultag> robho-neo: sweet
<robho-neo> at least one of my coworkers here might interested
<robho-neo> we're chatting about it
<paultag> robho-neo: thafreak here is in akron
<paultag> robho-neo: nice! :)
<paultag> robho-neo: send mail to the list and we can get something going :)
<robho-neo> cool, will do
<paultag> robho-neo: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio  <-- ML is on that page
<robho-neo> ok
<paultag> BRB
<canthus13> I have a lucid machine that is suddenly refusing to bring up eth0.  If you try to manually bring it up, you get 'ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0'  Any ideas?
<robho-neo> hmm
<robho-neo> any recent updates?
<robho-neo> The first thing that comes to mind when a NIC stops being recognized is a driver issue (Windows hurts my brain some days)
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Bah. Nic was disabled in NM.
<robho-neo> hah, been there, done that, wasn't my first guess though.
<robho-neo> I'm required to sit in front of Windows Vista every day at work, it takes me a minute to get into the Linux troubleshooting mode
<robho-neo> brb
<canthus13> Heh. I use XP at work. :P
<canthus13> IS doesn't trust Vista.
<Unit193> They looking at 7?
<canthus13> Not that I blame them... Vista drove me to ban Windows from my house.
<robho-neo> gah, was away too long, timed out
<robho-neo> here's a topic I enjoy discussing: Why do average users think FLOSS is illegal?
<robho-neo> I think it's the idea of FREE that scares people away, how can it be free AND legal? I've been asked that before, people I've talked to about open source don't see the idea behind people making things for free and distributing them for all. It's quite intriguing
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-30
<thafreak> Mid-Morning Ohio
<canthus13> morning.
<paultag> howdy thafreak / canthus13
<canthus13> hello.
<paultag> what's new?
<canthus13> not much.
<thafreak> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll13/trinitybunny/385812_158333880930831_139485122815707_262034_1700665867_n.jpg
 * canthus13 still looking for a better job. 
<thafreak> aren't we all...
<canthus13> Preferably somewhere in NEO/NWPA.
<thafreak> NWA?
<paultag> canthus13: You'll get one. You're a damn file hacker.
<thafreak> I never knew
<paultag> fine *
<canthus13> :)
<paultag> wow, that sucks
<canthus13> damn file hacker. :D
<paultag> :)
<thafreak> file hacker
<paultag> h4x0r
<thafreak> sounds like a better job
<paultag> file hacking?
<thafreak> sounds like some kind of rogue receptionist
<canthus13> Anything is better than ISP tech support. :?
<jrgifford> FILE HAXS/
<canthus13> http://www.wtol.com/story/16617926/mother-and-son-rob-liberty-tax-with-curling-iron
<jandrusk> Please tell me you are not using the perverted definition of hacker as set by the media.
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> jandrusk: wrong crowd to assume that with
<jandrusk> Good, just checking.
<paultag> hahaha, lordy
<paultag> jandrusk: I called him a damn [fine] hacker
<jandrusk> Sweet. But not a wizard, yet?
<paultag> jandrusk: canthus13 trancends labels
 * canthus13 puts on his pointy cap.
<jandrusk> ROFL ;) Does that mean canthus13 is transcedent?
 * paultag puts on his robe and wizard hat
<paultag> jandrusk: he just *is* :)
<jandrusk> wow
<thafreak> nice dual core reference
 * thafreak puts on his pointy shoes...
<thafreak> er...not the same thing
<_bbb> bloodninja reference
 * _bbb casts level 3 eroticism
 * _bbb meditates to regain mana
<paultag> nah thafreak
<paultag> thafreak: it's from bash.org
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-31
<thafreak> Mid-Morning Ohio
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-01
<thafreak> So, ohio
<paultag> so, thafreak
<thafreak> I'm strongly considering getting into the recruiting game
 * paultag ducks out
<Unit193> paultag: You're not Ohio, you're somewhere else ;)
<paultag> :)
<thafreak> Exactly...everyone hates recruiters...
<thafreak> so i want to do it better
<paultag> thafreak: good luck, man
<paultag> it's tough
<thafreak> is anything not tough?
<paultag> http://shortyawards.com/sunfoundation#/vote <- give us some love, please (some hot twitter action would be ♥ )
<paultag> thafreak: that's true
<paultag> thafreak: count it.
<thafreak> count what?
<paultag> thafreak: your vote, it was silly and awesome.
<thafreak> gotcha ;)
<paultag> thafreak: RE: recruiting: yeah, it's going to be super tough
<paultag> the only way is if you can somehow become ohio's f/oss / linux-ey folks
<paultag> place pythonic and c/c++ into f/oss spots
<paultag> everything else is *fucked* right now
<thafreak> well, all the recruiters contact me anyway anytime a linux job opens up
<paultag> yeah, hum.
<thafreak> I'm also thinking of training future linux admins...then recruiting them out
<thafreak> once they pass my tests
<paultag> sysadmin bootcamp of sorts
<thafreak> word
<thafreak> so i don't try to make money off them learning, since i will hopefully get a payday once I place them
<thafreak> soooooo
<thafreak> Another question for my technically advanced friends here
<thafreak> would you prefer a recruiter like me, who has done many of the jobs you are being recruited for...
<thafreak> or some one who just switched to recuiting IT after having recruited for say, accounting the year before (i.e. 0 technical knowledge)
<canthus13> It'd be nice to have someone who knows what they're talking about. Last recruiter I talked to called me for an entry-level VoIP engineer position, which I was interested in.  The guy interviewing me wanted an SS7/VoIP guru with additional exchange experience. :/
<dzho> yeah, doesn't sound very entry-level
<dzho> "we want guru experience, but only want to pay entry-level wages/salary"
<dzho> which sounds about right, overall
<canthus13> Oh no. they weren't even wanting to pay that. the recruiter was just an idiot.
<canthus13> I'm sure the company would have paid top dollar.
<canthus13> the guy doing the actual interviewing was talking 80k.
<canthus13> (Odd to talk money during the first interview, but I got the feeling they were in a pinch)
<thafreak> yeah, it was kind of a rhetorical question anyway ;)
<thafreak> I want to see client's places and how employees are treated before I recruit...
<thafreak> I'm not a pimp
<canthus13> good. I hate getting slapped around and hooked on crack. :/
<thafreak> jackson: where you from?
<thafreak> only a few places in ohio have armstrong...you wouldn't be up in the medina area would you?
<canthus13> thafreak: About that pimping, though... Feel free to pimp me out to anywhere in NEO. :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-02
<jwh1981> How is everyone tonight? Cincinnati here
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-03
<Unit193> Oh sure, hide behind your fancy cloak
<jrgifford> Unit193: i just wanted my nick back. :P
<Unit193> Oh, speaking of such, UnrealIRCd can use the kill function rather than force nick change :D
<jrgifford> :O really?
<jrgifford> jwh1981: welcome!
<Unit193> Yep, I have it set to allow 20 seconds (default is 60, and 0 is another option :D )
<jandrusk> Any one use IRSSI?
 * Unit193 
 * Unit193 
<Unit193> Well, I use irssi
<jandrusk> Sweet.
<Unit193> But, uh, I'm an idiot
<jandrusk> Come on....
<dzho> I don't know about IRSSI but I do use irssi
<dzho> as for idiocy, I claim sometimes to do idiotic things, but I do not know if that makes me constituitively idiotic.
<jandrusk> Do you think I need help if I find it fulfulling reading RFC documents?
<Unit193> Maybe a bit
<jandrusk> Thought so.
<Unit193> But I am insane after all, not the best to ask
<jandrusk> Wouldn't you have to be sane to diagnoise yourself as insane?
<Unit193> People just keep telling me
<Unit193> They also said only 3 told me, but I keep hearing it.... Something seems fishy....
<jandrusk> That's assuming they are sane.
<jandrusk> Are there really any sane Linux users? I think not.
<Unit193> Some sure are, but sane people are boring or mean :D
<jandrusk> lol
<Unit193> jandrusk: Heh, taking a look around, nice. #ubuntu-irc is for more loco/everything else
<jandrusk> Sweet. Checking it out.
<Unit193> That doesn't have the "no idle" policy
 * canthus13 wonders how long it'll take him to root his phone tomorrow...
<jrgifford> jandrusk, I thought you were an emacs user, not an irssi user.
<paultag> http://pastebin.com/w0HAkehR
<dzho> man, logitech
<Unit193> Howdy, like to connect two times? ;)
<Unit193> Welcome to the Ubuntu Ohio LoCo
<canthus13> ...I've had my phone for over an hour now. It should be rooted already. :/
<jandrusk> jrgifford: I am both.
<canthus13> Yay. rooted.
<Unit193> Nice!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-04
<paultag> http://i.imgur.com/Vhbgk.png
<paultag> by request of alpacahearder
<Unit193> Almost matches this http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/map/user
<paultag> Unit193: same data, I think
<Unit193> You've got one in Lima though
<paultag> Unit193: we have one in Lima, I'm sure
<paultag> I'm pulling data as me, so it might be otherwise private
<Unit193> paultag: Yeah, tnseditor. But that's not on the member map :P
<paultag> Unit193: he might have it marked as private
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-28
<skellat> Could somebody please help resolve this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12476492#post12476492
* Cheri703 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: #ubuntu-us-oh Welcome to Ubuntu Ohio! | Educational session will kick off at 10 PM on January 28 2013 and the slide deck is available at <http://www.slideshare.net/alpacaherder/ubuntu-ohio-educationalsession201301> | Join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio | Learn more about us at <http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/> |
* Cheri703 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: #ubuntu-us-oh Welcome to Ubuntu Ohio! | Educational session will kick off at 10 PM on January 28 2013 and the slide deck is available at <http://www.slideshare.net/alpacaherder/ubuntu-ohio-educationalsession201301> | Join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio | Learn more about us at <http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/> |
<jrgifford> i won't make it tonight, sorry. :(
<skellat> jrgifford: There will be a transcript posted to the wiki with slides interleaved
<jrgifford> yay!
<skellat> Hunh? http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/01/ubuntu-phones-to-come-with-a-terminal-prepare-your-command-line-skills/
<jrgifford> yeah, i saw that
<jrgifford> that means jandrusk will be able to use his org mode from *inside* emacs in a year.
<jrgifford> on his phone.
<paultag> silly jrgifford
<paultag> orgmode has an app already for phones
<jrgifford> paultag: ah, but orgmode is best used in the original emacs, or so i'm told.
<paultag> http://orgmode.org/manual/MobileOrg.html
<jrgifford> just like Shakespeare in the original klingon.
<paultag> q'plah
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-29
<thafreak> I wouldn't buy an ubuntu phone UNLESS There was a terminal app/cli accesss...
<bbb_> theres a firefox phone now too
<bbb_> egads man
<Unit193> thafreak: Didn't you have some old PPCs?
<paultag> bbb_: that came out first :)
<paultag> we've had one at bocoup for about a year now
<bbb_> yeah but still cmon
<thafreak> Unit193: yes...I believe I still have some
<thafreak> they're like OLD and only g3's at best
<thafreak> I do have a bad ass dual g5, but it's borked...does not stay running
<thafreak> probably a bad motherboard, or bad ram...or bad cpu...can't really tell
<skellat> Less than an hour until the educational session.  Will anybody show up?  Will people just keep Slideshare open in a window next to their IRC window?  Nobody has downloaded the presentation according to the stats dashboard, alas, so I certainly hope multi-window is happening.
<gilbert> skellat: i'm here to listen :)
<skellat> gilbert: Alrighty.  The slides supplement rather than supplant so I'll have some things to say at 10 PM.  Besides, Castle & Hawaii Five-0 are re-runs tonight.
<gilbert> what up everybody :)
 * Cheri703 is sort of here, am working on some other stuff
 * drkokandy is here and has the slides open
 * drkokandy may also have a cocktail
<gilbert> drkokandy: what's your poison?
<drkokandy> gilbert: I only had enough to make a manhattan
<drkokandy> need to restock
<gilbert> manhattans are rough
<paultag> manhattans++
<drkokandy> I like them
<drkokandy> but I'm not very picky when it's been a long day :-)
<gilbert> isn't it like 3 whiskeys and a little water?
<drkokandy> I make them with 1 part vermouth and 3 parts whiskey
<drkokandy> there's also supposed to be bitters and a cherry, but I'm out of those
<gilbert> right, vermouth
<gilbert> way too much alcohol in one small glass for my tastes :(
<drkokandy> works for me :-)
<skellat> NTP reports 10 PM, we can begin
<skellat> Good evening and welcome to Educational Session 2013-1: "The Joy of BeagleBoard"
<skellat> My name is Stephen Michael Kellat.  I am an Ubuntu Member and the podcast presenter for the Ohio Local Community Team.  I will be leading tonight's session.
<skellat> The slides for tonight's session are available at http://www.slideshare.net/alpacaherder/ubuntu-ohio-educationalsession201301 and if you do not already have them open your are advised to do so now.
<gilbert> speedy :)
<skellat> On the second slide there are some basic ground rules for tonight's session.  The key ones to remember are: Please follow along with the presentation in IRC as there will be requests to switch to different pages of the slide deck
<skellat> Followed by: As we go along, please hold your questions until the end
<skellat> And then by: If a question cannot be answered immediately, it may be “parked” to be addressed directly via e-mail at a later time after the session.
<skellat> And with that, lets flip to the third slide and begin...
 * gilbert already broke the rules ;)
 * skellat is okay with that
<skellat> And now to type without having prepared text strings
<skellat> A couple years ago I started off getting a BeagleBoard
<skellat> Previously I used a PowerPC to good effect
<skellat> As happens with most hardware I have, it most certainly it is not the latest or greatest.  If anything, it is often a hand-me-down.
<skellat> At the time I picked up a BeagleBoard, ARM was the new thing in the Ubuntu realm.
<skellat> As you can see from the slide, the board is pretty small.
<skellat> Normally folks build "dog houses" for the BeagleBoard but I have chosen for too long to just let the board remain exposed to open air.  If anything that allows me to most easily see the message lights.  It also prevents my cat from attacking it.
<skellat> The BeagleBoard-xM is the latest full-featured version that comes with a validation image of Angstrom Linux
<skellat> It boots great
<skellat> But this is an Ubuntu-related IRC channel
<skellat> That's where the adventure begins
<skellat> To properly set up to use the board as a desktop, you have to get an external power supply.  While the board can run from a MicroUSB connection the amperage that gives just isn't enough to also support peripherals.
<skellat> You get four USB ports and an Ethernet jack soldered directly to the board
<skellat> For ease of access, decent hubs are recommended so you do not have to handle the board too much directly
<skellat> In my case, I previously had a working smart phone and other devices with Bluetooth capability so I have a Bluetooth dongle on my BeagleBoard for simple Personal Area Networking to move files
<skellat> I also have a gamer on my LAN who loves World of Warcraft and heaven forfend if I interrupt her gameplay with moving files :-)
<skellat> Lets move on to the next page of slides
<skellat> Okay, there are three key points to the BeagleBoard
<skellat> It is an ARM device.  Conventional x86 binaries do not play well here.  Coding of programs has to be careful as playing for x86 may make your program Fail To Build From Source (FTBFS).  For a while Firefox repeatedly went FTBFS as it was too dependent upon x86 specifics in its code.
<skellat> The BeagleBoard is also a low power device.  As for my in-house gamer, I know the bill from FirstEnergy Ohio will easily have one kilowatt-hour of usage from that conventional x86 box running for just under 2.5 hours.  To get a kilowatt-hour usage out of the BeagleBoard, it takes many more hours of use.
<skellat> The BeagleBoard is also a very cranky device.  Since the board is built around a System On A Chip you have interesting issues that erupt that you do not see in the conventional x86 realm.
<gilbert> sorry for the question, but about how many hours to use up a killowatt of usage?
<skellat> Alrighty, since we needed to pause for a second...I'll note that I've seen the board pegged at 7 W/hr exclusive of its display which is a conventional television.  As a headless device it would take a couple days.  With the display active, that would come to about a day by rough estimate depending upon display used.
<drkokandy> wow
<gilbert> cool, i'll not interrupt anymore :)
<skellat> It's all good.  We needed to pause.  Lets advance to the next slide.
<skellat> As you see in this slide, that's my BeagleBoard.  That's also the top portion of my keyboard.  The BeagleBoard really is not that big.  The main storage is a MicroSDHC card.
<skellat> Since storage is a MicroSDHC card and that that is the boot device, that cannot go beyond 32 gigabytes since going past that takes you into the somewhat incompatible SDXC standard.
<skellat> Now, I initially tried to use the Canonical provided preloaded images to bring my board up.  You can find documentation about this at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP though sadly it hasn't been updated since 12.04.
<skellat> The ARM development efforts have had a knock-on effect for the Ubuntu Phone effort.
<skellat> As I learned to my horror, the image worked perfectly on the third try.  Once it finally booted to a mainline Ubuntu screen...it didn't recognize any input from the USB hub.
<skellat> That's right, it booted to Unity but you couldn't use the mouse or keyboard and there was no other way to access the system!
<skellat> In the end, I turned to some interesting directions here to create a netinstall situation using debian-installer that allowed me to load Xubuntu on the board: http://www.elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#Canonical.2FUbuntu_Images
<skellat> Custom firmware does have to be downloaded but in the end it comes from somebody who's passed trust by the overall BeagleBoard project so I've been able to trust it...as well as do a dist-upgrade to totally replace said custom firmware on my own
<skellat> I don't grok KDE so I haven't tried Kubuntu and the last attempt at installing Lubuntu failed.  Xubuntu via netinstall has worked on the board well.
<skellat> A key issue that erupts is that the repositories do NOT match for i386 and armhf
<skellat> Sometimes packages just are not built
<skellat> Another big thing is that if you are dependent on something from a PPA...you had better be ready to build it locally yourself.  The PPA infrastructure does NOT build by default for armhf.
<skellat> For the most part, the packages I need are available.  I use a metapackage created with ubuntu-defaults-builder to let me keep such in sync between the x86 netbook from System76 I'm sitting at right now and the BeagleBoard.
<skellat> Outside all that, the board operates as a conventional wired desktop on armhf.
<skellat> And lets flip to the next slide
<skellat> There you can see the top of my Singer Sewing Computer Table with the keyboard, TV/Monitor, mouse, and the little BeagleBoard gets somewhat lost in the picture compared to everything else
<skellat> Now lets flip to the next slide
<skellat> The BeagleBoard is a cranky device
<skellat> It is not a set it and forget it device for me
<skellat> The first thing you have to remember is that it is a System On A Chip.  You cannot upgrade the video, the processor, or the memory.  That's all built-in.  On occasion a program may act like a fork-bomb (Firefox being a big offender) and will drag the system to a crawl.
<skellat> Midori is often recommended as a more appropriate browser to use although I also have lynx & w3m installed
<skellat> There are only 512 megabytes of memory.  You cannot breach that wall.  Games, even if they are successfully compiled and in the repos for armhf, may butt up against that.
<skellat> Steam for Linux does not exist for armhf, alas
<gilbert> not surprising...
<skellat> Unity does not play well at all on armhf to the point that Ubuntu Phone wound up having to adopt an entirely separate toolkit to be able to function on all those ARM-based smartphones out there
<gilbert> quite an esoteric platforms for high-end games...
<skellat> Core dumps do happen but in the event of too many downloads happening at once, on occasion the network controller will just decide to quit.  I had that happen a couple nights a couple when I set up a couple at jobs using aria2c as my Bittorrent client to download ISOs of other distributions.
<skellat> The USB hub can also pull that trick too.  I've never figured out why as I haven't had a serial console available to slap onto the board to try to get a trace.
<skellat> The other big problem in the end is that the BeagleBoard lacks a Real Time Clock.  The BeagleBoard is meant to be networked rather than standalone isolated.  NTP keeps the clock working right on my board.  I have tried to run the BeagleBoard isolated and the clock can drift to the point of my seriously considering ways of constructing an external timebase receiver.
<skellat> Alrighty, lets move ahead to the next slide.
<skellat> To wrap up, the BeagleBoard is a bit of an adventure.  If you want comfortable computing...
<skellat> ...stick to x86.
<skellat> If you want an adventure where things will break and you will be on the bleeding edge of software, the BeagleBoard is a new horizon.
<skellat> All the major languages work on it and all the compilers are available.
<skellat> If you want to work hard to ensure your code is truly portable, the BeagleBoard is a great platform for that.
<skellat> For using the Internet outside Flash-based gaming and Steam-based gaming, it is a great little board that works well that runs LibreOffice nicely.
<skellat> Debian also supports the BeagleBoard and Arch is increasing its support.  Fedora right now only supports it in headless server mode so you'll need a serial console for that.
<skellat> With all that being said, what questions do we have tonight?
<drkokandy> what do you use it for?
<gilbert> so there's 512MiB ram, is there flash memory for hard disk?
<skellat> drkokandy: I use it as a server currently since my SheevaPlug is dead.  The crontab is pretty big and it is busy throughout the day.  It also lets me check the news first thing in the morning and peek at my e-mail after I get up without booting up my netbook.
<skellat> gilbert: On one of my hubs there are typically multiple USB sticks plugged in
<skellat> gilbert: I also have yet to run out of space on the 32 gigabyte MicroSDHC card
<skellat> drkokandy: I use the command line tool gpo that comes with gpodder to automate podcast downloads throughout the day with a little bash scripting of my own that pops off every couple hours
<Unit193> I'd guess you haven't tried xombrero as an alternate browser? http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=xxxterm indicates it at least used to build on armhf.
<drkokandy> Love gpo, I use that on my server too
<skellat> Unit193: Not yet.  It is packaged in precise so it looks like I might not need to attempt a repack to make it usable.
<gilbert> so, is the microsd reader built-in?
<skellat> Gilbert: Yep, that is an integral part of the board.
<gilbert> any reason you've been looking at the beagleboard vs. the raspberry pi?
<skellat> Gilbert: See also: http://beagleboard.org/hardware-xm
<drkokandy> or this ODROID thing with an Exynos processor?
<skellat> Gilbert: Ubuntu supports the BeagleBoard but does not support the Raspberry Pi as our project overall supports ARMv7 instruction set and later while the Raspberry Pi uses ARMv6.  Debian can support such under armel instead.
<skellat> drkokandy: I haven't seen much concrete documentation on the ODROID within the Ubuntu realm. Arch has a ton of documentation on utilizing it, though.
<drkokandy> oh, I remember that from the forums. they talked about how much work it would take to make ubuntu run on v6
<drkokandy> maybe this is a novice question, but what the ODROID people claim to have running on it is Linaro Ubuntu... what is that
<drkokandy> ?
<skellat> drkokandy: That'll take a moment to answer
<skellat> drkokandy: Linaro releases monthly builds of Android and Ubuntu
<gilbert> skellat: have you considered loading debian, since armhf is a first-class architecture?
<skellat> drkokandy: Linaro Ubuntu is one of their special monthly builds which are designated by Year dot Month
<skellat> gilbert: I've considered it.  I'll be definitely considering such once Wheezy goes golden.
<gilbert> skellat: and would be perhaps less troublesome than ubuntu where non-x86 archs are an afterthought?
<gilbert> skellat: well its in such a deep freeze at this point, what you see now pretty much is the release
<skellat> gilbert: The thing is that Ubuntu Phone is the coming big shift.  I think Canonical in this respect is on the the right track except for not building the bloody phones themselves.
<gilbert> i think that's smart.  hardware is a tought market for non-hardware makers, just look at how google avoids hardware
<skellat> gilbert: With the overall declines of PC sales from all manufacturers and the continued rise and growth on smartphones into phablets and other transitional devices...we may not need to wait for the Year of Linux on the Desktop.  We've already got the Years of Linux on the Device and as the Device displaces the Desktop we need to see Ubuntu there.
<skellat> Besides, running everything on your phone in Java still freaks me out.  iOS at least uses Objective C while Ubuntu Phone will have a Terminal on it and allow more conventional languages hopefully.
<drkokandy> and even when Google "sponsors" hardware like the Nexus line, they have a terrible time with the ordering/inventory/selling of the devices
<skellat> drkokandy: Yep.  If Canonical came out with their own Ubuntu Phone built in Britain, though, I would seriously consider buying it.
<drkokandy> that's a good point about Linux on the device
<drkokandy> me too, maybe... GSM carriers are terrible around Ashland though
<gilbert> well, windows on the device has been pretty much proven doa - exhibits: zune, windows phone
<Unit193> drkokandy: What I got linked to was one that worked with Ubuntu 12.10.
<skellat> gilbert: Indeed.  That's the big thing that worries me with Ubuntu Phone and why I paid special attention in Burning Circle to Full Circle Magazine #69...making an aftermarket operating system for Android Phones doesn't seem like a good idea.  I want a cool device built by cool people within the Ubuntu realm that can rock the world.
<drkokandy> one what, Unit193? ODROID?
<Unit193> http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G135341370451 appears to, at least.
<drkokandy> ah, cool - thanks Unit193!
<skellat> I've technically made my BeagleBoard into a phone when I've installed gammu & wammu while also hooking up a Huawei data modem for SMS traffic
<skellat> But alas
<skellat> There are a few x86 based phones out there but the vast majority are ARM based
<skellat> Okay, what other questions are percolating out there?
<drkokandy> skellat - how much trouble do you think a newcomer to Ubuntu (1.5 years) would have with getting/keeping a Beagleboard or similar device up and running?
<skellat> drkokandy: Definitely need some hand holding as well as dogged determination to make it work
<gilbert> how much does the board cost (including necessary add-ons like a mircosd card)?
<skellat> The board is $148.  I picked mine up through Mouser Electronics in Texas.  The remainder of parts I got on sale at RadioShack.
<skellat> If you time the sale right and have a spare small TV with HDMI, you may be able to get away with $250 at a minimum.
<gilbert> is the only display output hdmi?
<skellat> No, it isn't.  S-Video is available BUT it is not very well supported.  It is best to stick with HDMI as that is well supported.
 * gilbert is not an hdmi fan :(
<skellat> There are some conversion boxes floating around on Amazon to turn HDMI into VGA that look reasonably priced but I've not had one in-hand to play with yet.
<gilbert> does 4 usb ports seem limited (give you're already tying 2 up with keyboard/mouse)?
<skellat> gilbert: No, not really.  It is best to use hubs in lieu of just the 4 ports as you can feel worry about possibly denting something if you try to fit something directly into a port.  I've got two hubs hooked up and only the Bluetooth dongle is directly in a port as it isn't going anywhere.
<gilbert> skellat: have you ever looked at gumstix?
<skellat> gilbert: Yep.  Currently don't have the money to buy, though.  My dream is to have a small cluster of little ARM System on Chip boards running something like Predict tracking satellites since I am a ham radio operator and all.
<skellat> Canonical uses a bunch of PandaBoards as their build farm for arm packages, for example
<skellat> Are there any other questions?
<skellat> Going once
<drkokandy> besides the site you mentioned, have you found any good resources for Ubuntu on ARM?
<gilbert> not from me, great presentation skellat :)
<drkokandy> yes, this was great!
<skellat> drkokandy: The IRC channel is the big one.  That and reading every bloody man page you can.
<skellat> Going twice
<drkokandy> I'm good :-)
<skellat> And with that, we wrap up Educational Session 2013-1.  I thank all attendees for this participation tonight.  A transcript of tonight's session will be posted to the Ubuntu Wiki Infrastructure with slides interleaved on Tuesday at some point I have yet to determine.
 * drkokandy claps
<Unit193> Pogoplug is dead, or went with crappy hardware, right?
<Unit193> skellat: Danke.
<gilbert> so, just to clarify on power usage, you saw about 1 kW/day vs 1 kW/2.5hrs for a normal pc?
<skellat> gilbert: Roughly.  Depends upon how much the monitor is being used.  I know when I threw the monitor and board on my emergency power 90W alternator brick I could keep them going for at least an hour so the two combined are under that per hour.
<gilbert> cool
<skellat> With all these new graphics cards demanding 450 W power supplies it really cranks over the power usage.  The last FirstEnergy power bill was not cool as it showed a tripling of usage month on month from November to December so I've been having to reduce power drain where I can.
 * skellat wanders off
* jrgifford changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: #ubuntu-us-oh Welcome to Ubuntu Ohio! | Join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio | Learn more about us at <http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/> |
<Cheri703> thanks jrgifford
<skellat> And the transcript of last night's educational session with slides interleaved can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/IRC20130128
<jrgifford> oh, my pleasure Cheri703
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-30
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<paultag> moin!
<thafreak> sup tags
<paultag> chilln'!
<thafreak> Debating on whether to purchase the mpeg2 decode license for my pi
<paultag> hows you doin?
<thafreak> or just re-encode everything in mpeg4
<thafreak> meh, I could be doing worse :)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I'm trying to fuck with rdio's API
<paultag> but it's just not working right
<paultag> I need to get some sort of permissions
<paultag> very wtfey
<thafreak> interesting...
<thafreak> I started working on a new system to better track my consulting hours and do better at billing
<paultag> just emailed one of their devs
<paultag> yeah?
<thafreak> but it's morping...
<paultag> oh god
<thafreak> Might end up being the equivalent of an ERP
<paultag> dude
<thafreak> First I'm building the parts I need...
<thafreak> might add on for one of my customers to use
<thafreak> don't give me that dude look
<paultag> dude
<paultag> so much work
<thafreak> besides erp's are where the $$ are at
<paultag> haha
<thafreak> everyone and their uncle has an erp, and consulting costs are sky high
<thafreak> Initially, it's just going to be time tracking and invoicing for my own use
<thafreak> but my wife needs some HR tools...so why not build those for her, and add it in
<thafreak> Oh, and I don't like my trouble ticket system...why not add that on too
<thafreak> and since I'm doing that, expand it a bit to have some CRM features ;)
<thafreak> you see how this gets out of hand quickly
<thafreak> My latest snippy response to recruiter
<thafreak> http://pastebin.com/GhYm7D0H
<paultag> oh lordy
<thafreak> SEriously though, some one is hurting bad for a "linux engineer" in "cleveland"
<thafreak> stupid ass recruiters won't ever tell you WHERE in cleveland though
<thafreak> and I've litterally gotten a copy/paste of the job description, identical word for word, from I think I'm up to 3 different recruiting companies
<paultag> hahahaha
<thafreak> I could train my 5 year old to copy paste job descriptions and email them to everyone on linked in
<thafreak> who has linux in their profile somewhere
<thafreak> and they get paid what?
<thafreak> Anyone have a good gwibber alternative?
<skellat> No, not amused: http://forecast.weather.gov/showsigwx.php?warnzone=OHZ089&warncounty=OHC007&firewxzone=OHZ089&local_place1=Edgewood+OH&product1=Lake+Effect+Snow+Warning
<skellat> Lake Effect Snow Watch terminated for now.  Lake Effect Snow Warning kicks off at 6 AM Thursday and lasts until 6 AM Saturday for the NEO snow belt.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-31
<trkmstrwggy> hii
<trkmstrwggy> how goes it?
<andygraybeal> hey i found this thought it was cool: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/node/50
<andygraybeal> but you guys probably already know that stuff
<andygraybeal> about securing ubutnu
<paultag> ufw, yick.
<paultag> neat guide, though
<jrgifford> ufw isn't *bad*
<paultag> it's not good :)
<jrgifford> it just could be better.
<paultag> and it's not *U* either
<paultag> iptables is a better solution
<jrgifford> i'm lazy, while i like iptables, this is easier for me.
<jrgifford> (for my laptop)
<thafreak> seriously?
<thafreak> ufw is pretty great for the vast majority of cases...
<thafreak> I want to block all ports except for x
<thafreak> what's better than ufw for that?
<thafreak> paultag is just jealous he didn't write ufw
<paultag> bleh
<thafreak> canthus13:
<thafreak> hey
<thafreak> canthus13:
<thafreak> hey
<thafreak> canthus13:
<Unit193> Ues /eval, you can spam so much faster! :D
<thafreak> THE GAME    <--- what canthus13 just lost...(or will lose eventually)
<paultag> FFFFUCK
<thafreak> like you have room to talk
<thafreak> every time I see you even post on facebook, I lose
<thafreak> because I remember what you normally do here
 * canthus13 stabs thafreak with an outdated CCNA study guide.
<thafreak> oooh burn...
 * thafreak has an outdated CCNA study guide...
 * thafreak blocks canthus13
<canthus13> Mine comes in 2 volumes. :P
<thafreak> mine wighs about 10lbs
 * thafreak is actually horrible at estimating things like weight, distance, volume, etc
 * canthus13 forcefeeds his entire windows 2000 MCSE binder collection. (Over 3000 value!)
<thafreak> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<thafreak> Fun fact....a sysadmin who sets up a system, instantly becomes an expert on said system
<thafreak> and can then tell you WHY the system behaves the way it does without ever looking at any of the several thousand lines of code
<thafreak> by system, I mean piece of software actually
<thafreak> i installed this java web app...so I get asked why it's not doing such and such...
<thafreak> What's the loco
<thafreak> the loco's take on this: https://www.artemis.net/what-is-secure/
<Cheri703> first instinct is that it's a gimmick
<thafreak> yeah, most people say that whenever I mention any TLD that's not .com or .net
<thafreak> I like the fact that they do extensive human identity checks on all registrants, and require everyone to use TLS for everything
<Cheri703> well, the idea of "we're super secure, omg trust us!" when it's all voluntary that people sign up anyway...I dunno, it just seems pointless. Unless you're ONLY going to use THEIR websites, and NOTHING ELSE on the internet, then...why?
<thafreak> I think it's more of a, wow, this is a .secure site, I know that I can trust any data I send them to be secured in flight
<thafreak> and I know I can find the human person behind the site if my data isn't secured after it gets there
<Cheri703> I guess
<canthus13> ...I thought my van was stolen. Called the cops and everything.  Somehow in my delerium this morning (i'm rather sick), I drove to the store around the corner, got a drink, and walked home. o.o
<Cheri703> :/ at least it wasn't stolen
<canthus13> yeah... Kit is on the phone retracting the police report right now. :/
<thafreak> and filing a new one... canthus13 was driving under the influence of influenza
<canthus13> Heh.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-01
<skellat> Questions for the night into tomorrow: Who shall lead Educational Session 2013-2?  When shall it be held?  What shall the topic be?
 * skellat powers down his netbook yet leaves his server up
<jrgifford> thafreak: interesting, .secure.
<jrgifford> skellat: i could do say, basic git usage, or something.
<thafreak> SO...
<thafreak> Anyone ever set up collectd to monitor system performance over time?
<canthus13> What's teh state of ATi and ubuntu right now? I've never been a fan, but I can't find a reasonably-priced laptop with nvidia. :/
 * canthus13 is looking at one with the 7730m in it.
<dzho> not quite as high as Mt. Everest
<dzho> (8848m)
<canthus13> :P
<thafreak> Don't you just love it when the only day you look forward to coming in to work is the day you go out to lunch with friends
<thafreak> and then your boss wants you to do something before the 1pm meeting
<thafreak> so you can't go
<thafreak> and you didn't bring anything to eat...cause you didn't need to
<thafreak> I'm sorry...I have to apologize to #ubuntu-us-oh...
<thafreak> I think the only things I've said the last few months have been complaints
<thafreak> Anyone doing anything cool with linux lately?
<dzho> thafreak: vent away, man, vent away
<dzho> the cool thing I should be doing is setting up some netbooting
<dzho> on the full network, instead of on an isolated network
<dzho> I need to make it a habit to include "-c" with my fsck these days, since it will keep me from freaking out on the >=2TB drives
<Cheri703> canthus13: my understanding is that these days ati is preferred over nvidia due to driver things. that's about as specific as I can give you though
<canthus13> Meh. It's a nogo anyway.
<canthus13> Too many issues with dual cards (nvidia/intel or ati/intel).
 * canthus13 really doesn't wanna have to futz with bumblebee just to keep his laptop from overheating.
<jrgifford> canthus13: you might be able to use ATI
<jrgifford> windows is faster than ubuntu on my ATI machine. :\
<jrgifford> i can actually get stuff done
<jrgifford> so i'm virtualizing my ubuntu server on that machine. :(
<canthus13> Tgat sycjs,
<canthus13> ...
<canthus13> That sucks.
<jrgifford> yeah.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-02
<canthus13> I'm looking at this one, though: http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-15z-5523/pd?oc=fncwg21h&model_id=inspiron-15z-5523&ref=2065int_anav#!stoneId=configTab
<canthus13> It doesn't appear to have that optimus crap.
<jrgifford> on the other hand canthus13
<jrgifford> fedora seems to work nice, even with the ati card.
<canthus13> jrgifford: I'm really not a fan of fedora. :/
<Cheri703> I have an ati card in my desktop and it's happy with xubuntu :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: My specific issue is with laptops with dual video cards.. intel + (ATi/AMD | nVidia)
<canthus13> The whole switched video cards thing seems to screw with Linux.
<Cheri703> gotcha. paultag indicated to me that ati+intel > nVidia
<canthus13> Not from what I've been reading.
<paultag> no way
<canthus13> and for gaming, I'll stick with nVidia.
<paultag> intel > nvidia > ati
<paultag> intel is great
<Cheri703> paultag: you told me not to get the lenovo w/nvidia?
<paultag> Oh you mean the bumblebee
<canthus13> paultag: Intel sucks for gaming applications or password cracking.
<paultag> yeah
<Cheri703> I dunno
<paultag> canthus13: who cares :)
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah, I hate the optimus or whatever
<canthus13> paultag: Me.
<paultag> that one is an abortion with Linux
<paultag> canthus13: OK :)
 * paultag would just rent an EC2 node with a tesla grid hookup
<canthus13> Fortunately, the laptop I linked seems to not include optimus, so I'm happy. I wonder if the touch screen will work.
 * canthus13 asked a Dell rep, who checked with a supervisor to be sure.
<canthus13> It was either that or the System76 machine for ~700 bucks more. :/
<canthus13> ...and a 17" laptop is a bit too big for my tastes.
 * canthus13 is also building a couple of machines for his boys next week.  AMD FX-6100 CPUs, 8GB ram, Geforce GT-640.
<canthus13> ...shit. I forgot to order drives.
<jrgifford> canthus13: where in OH are you again? We might have some drives at work we could let go for a reasonable price, if you're nearby.
<canthus13> Toledo.
<jrgifford> forget it then.
<canthus13> Heh.
<jrgifford> thats like, half way across the state.
<jrgifford> not worth driving to pick up gently used 150-350GB HDDs.
<Cheri703> priority mail flat rate box $4.95
<jrgifford> and used hard drives are a bit of a raw deal anyway
<jrgifford> was just thinking out loud.
 * canthus13 nods.
 * canthus13 ordered a couple of 500GB drives. 54 bucks each.
<canthus13> (WD because they have a pretty decent warranty and cross-ship, unlike newegg.)
<jrgifford> that'll work
<jrgifford> blue or black?
<canthus13> Green.
 * jrgifford nods
<canthus13> There's no longer an issue with linux and the green drives iirc.
<jrgifford> i will claim ignorance and say i didn't know there was one to begin with.
<canthus13> There was when they first came out... I don't recall exactly, but I think they were dying prematurely under linux.
<skellat> jrgifford: Could you do a presentation on using git with Launchpad perhaps for the next educational session?
<jrgifford> skellat: gah, did they ever land that?
<jrgifford> i remember hearing rumours about that, and how painful it was.
<jrgifford> skellat:  i could look into it
<jrgifford> no promises though
<skellat> jrgifford: I know there is a git connector in bzr, I just don't know if there is a bzr connector in git
<skellat> That would be the only way to do it, to the best of my knowledge
<skellat> Crap, there is no connector listed in teh repo...I'll need to think about this some more
<jrgifford> you can do automated git imports of it.
<jrgifford> (to LP)
<Unit193> Or you could just use bitbucket and be done with it. :P
<Unit193> That way you aren't stuck with bzr either.
<jrgifford> what, mercurial?
<Unit193> git.
<jrgifford> at least it's got a decent branching model.
<jrgifford> oh, right.
<jrgifford> bitbucket is where i stick code i want to quietly put out of the way.
<jrgifford> github is where i'm like "OMG LETS JUST OPEN SOURCE EVERYTHING"
<skellat> Unit193: Launchpad is part of our infrastructure, though, as it fuels the PPA system.  That's why I'd want to see it brought up in an educational session.
<Unit193> Bitbucket lets you pick hg or git, and you can have private repos too. :D
<Unit193> skellat: Yeah, they do PPAs, which can be useful indeed.  I just don't really like bzr.
<jrgifford> bzr has its place.
<jrgifford> for projects that deal with LP.
<jrgifford> everything, why?
<jrgifford> juju is moving from bzr to git, because that's where the upstreams are.
<skellat> Launchpad at least is part of the Ubuntu galaxy of infrastructure thingies that provides for PPAs and bug reporting
<jrgifford> an OS should be decoupled from the tools used to develop it
<jrgifford> just like i'm not tied to using vim because i do rails, or emacs because i do django, or an ide because i do android.
<jrgifford> being tied to a tool that just reinvents the wheel, and doesn't do it particularly well, and isn't used outside of a very, very small section of the open source galaxy is just gross to me.
<jrgifford> (and nobody interpret that as i'm being unthankful for the LP and BZR teams - they do awesome stuff, and both have earned my respect)
<skellat> jrgifford: Well, could you then talk about how to break away from LP dependence and how members of the LoCo can most easily roll their own compilations of software perhaps?
<Unit193> Except, they use python.
<jrgifford> skellat: ./configure; make; make install
<skellat> jrgifford: That's the easy answer.  Things like armhf show that it is rarely that simple in practice.  Of course, using something like checkinstall could at least help by giving you something that is removable via APT.
<jrgifford> skellat: so would a session on "hosting code on github and using LP recipes for PPAs" work?
<paultag> skellat: what about armhf?
<jrgifford> s/github/whatever-git-server-you-want-to-host-things-on
<paultag> c-m-m-install should work with armhf if you're on armhf, so it knows to use the v8 march or hf abi
<paultag> if not, you can tweak gcc's default flags
<skellat> paultag: My dreaded issues with FTBFS because I forgot to look deeply at what configure flags need to be set
<skellat> paultag: Then sometimes I deal with monstrosities like this that are nasty enough to get running on i386: http://www.greenstone.org/
<skellat> jrgifford: Github and LP recipes does sound interesting
<skellat> You would need to declare prerequisites, though
<skellat> As I would assume there would be some prerequisite knowledge needed to best grasp the information presented
<jrgifford> a web browser
<jrgifford> basic idea of what a shell script looks like
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> That sounds cool
<Unit193> Recipe version .4 gave build errors due to buildd problems, had to revert to .3
<skellat> jrgifford: How long would you need to prep?
<jrgifford> skellat: uh, not so much how much time, it's when would i be able to present
<skellat> Well, setting up a poll on Doodle and putting it out on the listserv would be the way to pick the date
<skellat> As well as the time
<jrgifford> i'm not my own master when it comes to scheduling yet.
<jrgifford> both a blessing and a curse.... :\
<skellat> It is okay
<skellat> We've got 27 days left to the month too
<skellat> It isn't like this is a crash priority thing that must be ready for the Monday that immediately follows the Super Bowl...which would be bonkers any way...
<jrgifford> sounds fun
<skellat> The best thing to do is build a slide deck, outline what you want to say, and then figure out a way to give 48-72 hours notice of showtime
<jrgifford> mkay
<jrgifford> i'll look into writing a slidedeck sometime this weekend/week
<skellat> No worries
<skellat> Cheri703 can probably give further suggestions on timing and the like
<Cheri703> hrm?
<skellat> Hello Cheri
<skellat> jrgifford expressed interest in taking the chair for our next educational session and we've been discussing possible session topics while I mentioned you might able to help with figuring out timing for delivery and the like
<Cheri703> ah, yeah. and we don't have to do one EVERY MONTH, like...it can be once every two months, or once per quarter or something
<skellat> I know.
<skellat> Whatever we can do for activity
<skellat> Oh, and here is what our team report looks like for January: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/TeamReports/13/January
<skellat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/January2013
 * skellat wanders off
<Unit193> vmware-view-client is now in partner, for those that use it.
<shieh> my synaptic package manager language changed to chinese.how can i fix it?
<jrgifford> Unit193: yeah, i saw that. interesting.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-03
<Unit193> skellat: Too much sugar?
<Unit193> Caffeine.
<skellat> Unit193: It wasn't sugar or caffeine.  It was utter fail with configuring ZNC to work with FreeNode and OFTC at the same time.  I missed something and was logging into FreeNode twice instead.
<Unit193> (Was kidding.)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-27
<belkinsa> Welcome back.
<starrats> thank you, sorry was on FB, lol
<belkinsa> It's cool.  I was playing a MUD.
<starrats> ah ok
<starrats> you know belkinsa if never get either ubuntu or xubuntu on my HD, I'm quite happy with xubuntu on my VirtualBox.  I have been thinking about it most of the day and all I can say is that it works for me.
<belkinsa> That's good to hear.
<jrgifford> hey, that's how I survived before I figured out how to turn off secure boot on my laptop
<starrats> thanks, I just want to be on Linux and this works and it does, so be it.  with the troubles my GF had with her windows and bouncing between to different browsers this afternoon it just good I have this, lol
<starrats> good morning everyone!
<paultag> moin moin
<starrats> .wx 44240
<jenni> Cover: Clear ☼, Temp: 10.4°F (-12.0°C), Dew Point: -0.4°F (-18.0°C), Windchill: -6.1°F (-21.2°C), Pressure: 29.92in (1010.35mb), Wind: Moderate breeze 13.0kt (↑) - KAKR, 13:54Z
<starrats> good morning belkinsa!
<belkinsa> Morning, how are you?
<starrats> I'm okay how are you?
<belkinsa> I'm freezing but I'm fine and trying to work done  in my study spot on UC's main campus
<starrats> ah okay, have fun studying and stay warm.
<belkinsa> Thanks.  Have fun doing what you have to do.
<starrats> going to help GF with the little ones that she watches, lol
<starrats> good afternoon everyone!
<starrats> good evening folks
<belkinsa> Hey there, starrats.
<starrats> hello belkinsa
<belkinsa> How are you?
<starrats> I'm fine just on for an hour then cook dinner tonight
<starrats> how was your day?
<belkinsa> Mine was fine, I still am fighting the internet connection in one of the buildings that I need it working in.  And this weather is killing me!  I'm starting to worry about how we will make up lost time in my classes.
<starrats> Everything will okay belkinsa, things just happen to work out themselves.
<belkinsa> I know.
<starrats> Still thinking about my original idea of getting a ext. HD or a thumb drive and install ubuntu on it and just pulg it in when I want to be on ubuntu, but just thinking about it
<starrats> plug
<belkinsa> The speed is the problem though, right?
<starrats> will have to further investigate, if i do will have to get an ext HD that has the same speed as my laptop.
<starrats> that's why it is still in a thinking process
<Unit193> jrgifford, belkinsa: Response sent, feel free to send one as well.
<belkinsa> I saw, I will add that we worked on figuring out what we are going to do with Ubuntu Hours, even though I think they already know that since I'm also on the LoCo contact list.
<Unit193> Eh..
<Unit193> I kind of already did, but sure.
<starrats> Did you get my response belkinsa?
<belkinsa> On the ext HD?  yeah, I didn't respond to it.
<starrats> no on the email response from yesterday
<belkinsa> I didn't get an e-mail form you
<starrats> concerning meeting times online stuff you were talking about yesterday.
<belkinsa> Oh, on discourse?
<starrats> yes
<belkinsa> Yes, I did.  I'm pretty bad at connecting usernames that don't match nicks.
<starrats> ah okay
<Unit193> belkinsa: I avoid the name as it's a bit meaningless now. :P
<belkinsa> Just calling you Unit?
<Unit193> No, but not my favorite either.  "Ubuntu Hours", those are in-person events.  Having a virtual one by the same name is a bit pointless, whereas "meeting" or "classroom" fits better at that point.
<starrats> you can call me starrats or Brian, lol
<belkinsa> Ah, gotcha.
<Unit193> And this isn't the first one, we've done them before. :P
<belkinsa> starrats, alright, I'm okay with Svetlana.
<Unit193> skellat did one for the beagleboard.
<starrats> okay
<belkinsa> Oh, we had virtual ones then?
<Unit193> We had a classroom session in here already, yep.
<belkinsa> Why didn't not tell me this before?
<Unit193> Parser error: Please restate. :P
<belkinsa> But I agree with you on the name of these "virtual Ubuntu Hours", they are more of a classroom sort of thing since anyone outside the LoCo can join in.
<Unit193> Well depends on the venue, but aye.
<starrats> bbl, going to start supper.
<jrgifford> Unit193: , belkinsa say it
<jrgifford> do you want a reply from me saying "I concur"?
<Unit193> jrgifford: I see no reason, if you have nothing else to say. :P
<Unit193> jrgifford: Ubucon this year at OLF?  What'd you think of that one cbus meetup last year (or year before?)
<jrgifford> i wasn't able to make it
<jrgifford> (ever)
<jrgifford> but it's on my calendar this year
<Unit193> (Nor was I, but still...)
<jrgifford> and i can probably convince the guys at work to try and go
<Unit193> I have more of a reason to go to one now though. :P
<belkinsa> say what, jrgifford?  And did you get my PM?
<Unit193> Look right below the ping..
<jrgifford> Unit193: yes, i did get your PM
 * Unit193 didn't PM. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-28
<belkinsa> jrgifford, scratch that thought out.
<belkinsa> Both of them.
<starrats> good morning everyone!
<belkinsa> Morning.
<starrats> good morning everyone!
<belkinsa> Morning.
<starrats> how are you Svetlana
<belkinsa> I'm fine but stuck at home since UC is closed today.
<starrats> ah okay
 * belkinsa sees a Visigoth.
<belkinsa> I want to catch it.
<belkinsa> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-29
<starrats> good evening everyone!
<belkinsa> Evening starrats, how are you?
<starrats> doing better than earlier, little under the weather, the cold creeping in
<starrats> how are you belkinsa?
<belkinsa> I feel ya.  I'm under the weather and I'm still trying to work done.
<starrats> is that school work?
<belkinsa> Yeah.
<starrats> ah okay
<belkinsa> Did you get the Code of Conduct signed yet, starrats/
 * Visigoth gets caught by belkinsa 
<starrats> I'm back, had to leave to help GF with FB big glich a lot of missing photos
<starrats> wb belkinsa
<belkinsa> Thanks, I need to stop mis-clicking
<starrats> lol
<starrats> .wx 44240
<jenni> Cover: Clear ☼, Temp: -2.2°F (-19.0°C), Dew Point: -14.8°F (-26.0°C), Windchill: -15.7°F (-26.5°C), Pressure: 30.24in (1021.16mb), Wind: Light breeze 6.0kt (↑) - KAKR, 00:54Z
<paultag> .wx 44118
<jenni> Cover: Clear ☼, Temp: 3.2°F (-16.0°C), Dew Point: -11.2°F (-24.0°C), Windchill: -13.1°F (-25.1°C), Pressure: 30.27in (1022.17mb), Wind: Gentle breeze 10.0kt (↑) - KBKL, 00:53Z
<belkinsa> .wx 45069
<jenni> No ICAO code found, sorry.
<paultag> .wx 02481
<jenni> Cover: Scattered, Temp: 17.6°F (-8.0°C), Dew Point: -5.8°F (-21.0°C), Windchill: 9.3°F (-12.6°C), Pressure: 30.29in (1022.85mb), Wind: Light breeze 5.0kt (↑) - KOWD, 00:53Z
<belkinsa> .wx 45069
<jenni> No ICAO code found, sorry.
<belkinsa> What?!
 * belkinsa slaps jenni
<starrats> lol
<belkinsa> And I shouldn't of done that.  It's skellat's thing.
<Unit193> Temp: -5 F (-21 C) ~ Clear ~ Windchill: -22 F (-30 C) ~ Humidity: 62% ~ Alert: Wind Chill Warning ~ Observed: Tue 28, 19:52
<starrats> it's 4F in yourneck of the woods belkinsa
<belkinsa> Yeah, I know.
<Visigoth> .wx 45305
<jenni> Cover: Clear ☼, Temp: 1.4°F (-17.0°C), Dew Point: -11.2°F (-24.0°C), Pressure: 30.29in (1022.85mb), Wind: Calm 0.0kt (↑) - KMGY, 00:53Z
<belkinsa> What was the other weather command that jenni has?
<belkinsa> .wx 40569
<jenni> No ICAO code found, sorry.
<belkinsa> .wx 45069
<jenni> No ICAO code found, sorry.
<starrats> .wx 44240
<Visigoth> .wz 45305
<jenni> Cover: Clear ☼, Temp: -2.2°F (-19.0°C), Dew Point: -14.8°F (-26.0°C), Windchill: -15.7°F (-26.5°C), Pressure: 30.24in (1021.16mb), Wind: Light breeze 6.0kt (↑) - KAKR, 00:54Z
<belkinsa> Visigoth, you new to the team?
<belkinsa> Are you*
<Visigoth> No, I've been around for a long time.
<belkinsa> I guess I never noticed you.
<Visigoth> Its been a while since I joined the channel. Posted to the mailing list before.
<belkinsa> I see, who are you on the list?
<belkinsa> or at least your LP username
<Visigoth> visigoth@mysterial.org
<Visigoth> Bradley Claghorn
<Visigoth> Ah, looks like it comes to bradley.claghorn@gmail.com
<belkinsa> My belkinsa@ubuntusense.com goes to my Yahoo e-mail adress.
<belkinsa> address
<belkinsa> starrats = https://launchpad.net/~ajborkowski1031?
<jenni> [ Andrew J. Borkowski in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1aG8IMw
<Unit193> Visigoth: So do I know you from the older days perhaps?
<Unit193> I know your nick...
<Visigoth> Ah, lp id is just bclaghorn
<Visigoth> perhaps Unit193, I'm pretty quiet however.
<Visigoth> Joined April of 2012
<Visigoth> So not too old I guess.
<starrats> belkinsa why did you send me the launchpad link?
<starrats> just curious
<belkinsa> I wondering if that is you.
<starrats> that's not me I have my own but I cannot figure out how to get my pgp key
<belkinsa> With Xubuntu?
<starrats> yes with xubuntu not ubuntu
<belkinsa> Can't you use command line?
<starrats> brb going downstairs for a minute or two
<belkinsa> Okay
<starrats> yes i can
<belkinsa> Allow me to find how to do it
<Unit193> gpg --list-secret-keys
<belkinsa> http://askubuntu.com/questions/100281/how-do-i-make-a-pgp-key Second answer and believe it or not, jrgifford asked this question.
<jenni> [ openpgp - How do I make a PGP key? - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://j.mp/1dMm7Nr
<belkinsa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<jenni> [ GnuPrivacyGuardHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/eVZdTA
<starrats> okay I'm back
<starrats> okay I understand what I have to do and will do it tomorrow
<starrats> hello
<starrats> trying to set up pgp key and I get to the passphrase, thought I had a decent one but it wants me to create another 284 bytes
<starrats> why is this gpg key so important here?
<starrats> well got my gpg key just waiting for my email to finish the process
<starrats> hello everyone!
<belkinsa> Hey there, starrats.  How are you this morning?
<starrats> I'm frustrated, I got that long gpg key number, put in by hand, not copy and paste said I would receive an email to complete process and haven't rec'd email and then when I hit enter after I load number into that box the next screen i get a pink box saying I din't do it right or something like that
<starrats> other than all that I'm okay, lol
<belkinsa> Ouch, did you not use the finger print and copy and pasted that?
<starrats> fingerprint?
<belkinsa> Go to your LP profile
<belkinsa> Wait, no heree
<belkinsa> It's like this:
<belkinsa> Example: 	27E0 7815 B47C 0397 90D5  8589 27D9 A27B F3F9 6058
<belkinsa> This page can help, https://launchpad.net/~[username]/+editpgpkeys
<starrats> I got a number similar to that
<belkinsa> Did you copy and paste that into that box on that page?
<starrats> no I hand typed it in
<belkinsa> You don't need to do that, too much work.  You can simply C+P it.
<starrats> okay I put that long number into the box, now what?
<belkinsa> One sec
<belkinsa> Click "import Key" and you should get an e-mail in your inbox
<belkinsa> It's after "Next, Launchpad will send e-mail to you at belkinsa@ubuntusense.com with instructions on finishing the process."
<belkinsa> Remove my e-mail in that.
<starrats> okay will try but the last time I got another screen with a pink box saying something was wrong
<belkinsa> What did it say?
<starrats> didn't get the pinkbox but it just recycled itself back to where ZI have to put the gpg key number inb
<starrats> said nothing
<belkinsa> Check inbox?
<starrats> my gmail inbox?
<belkinsa> Yes, or whatever your LP account is linked to.
<starrats> ok
<belkinsa> Anything?
<starrats> no new email yet, it did say it might take a bit when i first read it
<starrats> trust I have been looking
<belkinsa> Yeah, plus you need something in decrepit the e-mail.
<starrats> decrepit?
<belkinsa> Wrong word
<belkinsa> Decrypted.
<belkinsa> Decrypt*
<belkinsa> Since it's Encrypted.
<starrats> ah okay
<belkinsa> There is an add-on for Thunderbird that works these keys.
<starrats> ah okay, do not have a thunderbird acct
<belkinsa> En/de and sign e-mails.
<starrats> just gmail
<belkinsa> You don't need one!  It's an program made by the creators of Firebox,
<belkinsa> Firefox*
<starrats> ah okay
<belkinsa> It's pre-installed with Ubuntu and maybe Xubuntu.
<starrats> I'll keep working on this
<starrats> okay
<belkinsa> I think it should be all on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<jenni> [ GnuPrivacyGuardHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/eVZdTA
<starrats> since I'm totally lost on this whole gpg thing, it would be better if I left the group, not being able to understand, thank you for your help belkinsa and everyone else.  Will stick to the channels I can enjoy
<Unit193> :/
 * Unit193 didn't do all that until a good while after being here.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-30
<canthus13> wow. people have been talking in here. Weird.
<Unit193> Yeah, can't get any quiet, time to ban folks.
<Unit193> Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-31
<dzho> anyone using ubuntu mobile (or whatever it is called?)
 * dzho tries to make a little conversation
<thafreak> dzho: ubuntu touch isn't it called?
<thafreak> and no
<thafreak> not me atleast
<paultag> I was going to
<paultag> but no netflix
<paultag> so uh
<thafreak> oh you were going to use it instead of android
<thafreak> ?
<paultag> on a tablet
<paultag> but alas
<dzho> thafreak: ah, right.  That's it.
<dzho> paultag: you sound like our household, except s/android/xbox/ and s/netflix/espn/
<dzho> espn has sports programming locked up *tight*
<paultag> ah word
<dzho> it's the one strong cord from which the cable companies are dangling above the chasm of consumer indifference
<paultag> yeah totally
<paultag> I have a lot of kit for my tablet
<paultag> I have a Debian install in it
<paultag> so I can actually do work
<dzho> paultag: so, multi-boot?
<dzho> or, chroot?
<paultag> nack, it's a chroot
 * dzho nods
<paultag> android can't multi-boot
<paultag> I wish it could
<paultag> I'd have to hack the initramfs
<paultag> or initrd
<dzho> yeah, lildebian sits forlornly, waiting for me to re-root this thing
<paultag> whatever it's called these days
<paultag> lil debi' is great
<paultag> my phone has one that I use via adb
<paultag> adb forward tcp:2017 tcp:22
<dzho> there's a new one popped up on f-droid that I haven't tried because of the situation, either
<paultag> ssh localhost -p 2017 -l root
<dzho> hike!
<paultag> so I can do real debian development on it
<paultag> yeah, f-droid is nice
<paultag> I enjoy it
<paultag> but havn't tried much besides lil debi'
<dzho> paultag: you work with a physical usb keyboard then?
<paultag> yep
<paultag> with USB OTG for my tablet
<paultag> with my phone I use it via USB
<paultag> with a TCP forward to the sshd in the phone
<paultag> I have a bluetooth keyboard on the way for my phone and google glass
<paultag> but might use it for my tablet, since I have a dock and I want to use an external hard drive
<paultag> so I can put debian on the hdd, or even if not, at least put it on power when I use it
<dzho> http://thedianerehmshow.org/shows/2014-01-30/latest-trends-wearable-technology <-- old people talking about wearables
<jenni> [ The Latest Trends In Wearable Technology | The Diane Rehm Show from WAMU and NPR ] - https://j.mp/1jSucbZ
<paultag> yeah dude
<paultag> I love glass
<dzho> ( Rehm isn't as old as she sounds, I don't think.  She suffered the same idiopathic voice loss thing that Scott Adams did, iirc, and clawed her way back to speaking on air)
<paultag> She's amazing.
<paultag> I listen to her nearly daily
<dzho> born in '36 according to wikipedia, fwiw
<dzho> "spasmodic dysphonia"
<dzho> anyway, I tend to hear her show occasionally while I'm driving around
<paultag> She's great.
<paultag> so moderate
<dzho> paultag: that you have glass leaves me very conflicted
<paultag> I got them to hack
<paultag> I got them rooted in 6 hours and had debian installed in 8
<paultag> I also have been working on civic apps for glass, to help people engage with the legislative process
<paultag> even if they are all glassholes :>
<paultag> but I find myself really missing them when I don't have them on
<paultag> they're pretty darn spiffy
<dzho> that you're hacking them is totally the upside.
<dzho> that google has added "
<dzho> oops
<dzho> that google has added "don't fragment" language to their sdk license is a massive downside
<paultag> yeah totally
<paultag> replicant ftw
<dzho> yeah, that needs a lot of love, too.
<paultag> their logo is so barf
<dzho> I tried walking the tmo walk, just so we could have gsm phones that benefit from them being standards on which people can base their hacking.
<dzho> s/being/using/
<jenni> dzho meant to say: I tried walking the tmo walk, just so we could have gsm phones that benefit from them using standards on which people can base their hacking.
 * dzho does a double take
<paultag> hurm, let's see how smart jenni is
<paultag> foo bar baz foo
<paultag> s/foo/bar/
<jenni> paultag meant to say: bar bar baz foo
<paultag> not bad
<paultag> foo bar baz foo
<paultag> s/foo/bar/g
<dzho> heh
<paultag> BBBBOOOOOOOOOO
<paultag> s/O/AAA/
<paultag> jenni: oh come on
<paultag> listem to me
<paultag> s/me/you/
<jenni> paultag: Yes yes.
<thafreak> so
<thafreak> aside from the wonders of wearables
<thafreak> anyone see there's a "
<thafreak> "fedoracoin" ?
<thafreak> but it's not linux oriented...
<thafreak> it was meant to be a tip...like i tip my fedora to you for your wise words, here's a fedoracoin
<paultag> I don't think we need more fedoras in Nerddom
<paultag> in fact, if nerds would stop wearing fedoras that would be great, m'kay
<dzho> EVERYONE IN WHITE BERETS NOW OKTHXBY
<thafreak> nah not berets
<thafreak> only hat i like is a ball cap....
<thafreak> bot not these new ones with the perfectly flat brims
<thafreak> thosemake me angry
<dzho> h@ h8r
 * dzho hasn't seen this flat-brim thing
<dzho> or rather, probably hasn't noticed
<belkinsa> My Ubuntu swag came today: http://ubuntusense.com/2014/01/31/i-brought-some-cool-ubuntu-swag/
<jenni> [ I Brought Some Cool Ubuntu Swag | The Ubuntu Sense ] - https://j.mp/1eEoS4F
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-02-02
<Unit193> paultag: Pooooke, have time before the 6th? :P
<belkinsa> Unit193, WHO?
<belkinsa> WHO*
<belkinsa> Er, sorry the caps lock was on.
<Unit193> Eh?
<belkinsa> Wait, it was to paultag./
<belkinsa> I can read.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-31
<Unit193> Temp: 7 F (-14 C) ~ Clear ~ Windchill: -2 F (-19 C) ~ Humidity: 87% ~ Alert: Winter Storm Watch ~ Observed: Fri 30, 22:52
<Unit193> \o   LET'S   o/
<Unit193>  |>  DISCO! <|
<Unit193> < \         / >
<Unit193> :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-02-01
<Unit193> Temp: 32 F (0 C) ~ Overcast ~ Windchill: 25 F (-4 C) ~ Humidity: 64% ~ Alert: Winter Storm Warning ~ Observed: Sat 31, 22:52
<Unit193> \o/
<Unit193> Nobody else up or like the wonderful storm warning we have?
<PCLine_> I think the 12' of snow and 70mph winds for use turned into 2" of Rain.
<Unit193> Hah. :P
<Unit193> We got some snow at least.
<PCLine_> Everything was covered this morning and after that it started to rain.
<dzho> we're due for over a foot by end of day tomorrow
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-02-02
<PCLine__> Hello
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine__> Hey Unit193 - Hows it going with you?
<Unit193> Waiting for a live-build process to complete, you?
<PCLine__> I am looking at .... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MpichCluster .... again.
<jenni> [ MpichCluster - Community Help Wiki ] - https://j.mp/20CTrSo
<PCLine__> I have another 1 hour to try and get it running.
<PCLine__> (opps 2 Hours that is)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-02-03
<PCLine__> Hello everyone.  It would appear we lost Power!
<dzho> well, you got to fight the power anyway, you know
<PCLine__> When my computer goes down with no Power ... that means I need a new Battery Backup!
<dzho> huh, RMS, Doug Crockford, Larry Wall, amongst others: http://abstractions.io/
<jenni> [ Abstractions ] - https://j.mp/20HaKSp
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-02-06
<PCLine__> Sweet -- http://www.neowin.net/news/canonical-announces-first-ubuntu-powered-tablet-with-full-convergence
<jenni> [ Canonical announces first Ubuntu-powered tablet with full convergence ] - https://j.mp/1SRjpPg
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-01-30
<yano> http://www.10tv.com/article/amber-alert-ohio-car-stolen-columbus-4-year-old-child-sleeping-backseat
<jenni> [ Amber Alert issued in Columbus for missing 4-year-old girl | WBNS-10TV Columbus, Ohio | Columbus News, Weather & Sports ] - https://bit.ly/2kLKXJ6
<dzho> :(
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-02-02
<yano> https://olvr.sos.state.oh.us/
<jenni> [ Register to Vote or Update Your Voter Registration Information ] - https://olvr.sos.state.oh.us
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-01-30
<PCLine__> Hello everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine__> Hey Unit193 - How you doing today?
<Unit193> Alive I think.
<PCLine__> I will verify that ... you Are Alive!
<antonm> Hi
<dzho> antonm: hi!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-02-01
<yano> https://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/4122653/gif
<jenni> [ 2nd Annual Firefox Census ] - https://bit.ly/2DVi3QL
<dzho> huh
